# RecTec RT-340



## Colton Adams (Oct 8, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with the RecTec Trailblazer RT-340? I'm looking to get my first pellet grill. I had been looking at a $299 Member's Mark Pellet Grill from Sam's Club but the reviews make it seem like it breaks very often. 

$600 is really my limit. Is the RecTec Trailblazer the ONE I should be looking at and getting? Or is there something else out there that I should be looking at?


----------



## ross77 (Oct 8, 2018)

It's a little on the small side but RecTec is a good brand with excellent customer support.


----------



## Colton Adams (Oct 8, 2018)

ross77 said:


> It's a little on the small side but RecTec is a good brand with excellent customer support.



Yea, but it's just 2 of us. And I'll never feed a huge group of people.


----------



## ross77 (Oct 8, 2018)

You should be good to go then.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2018)

Maybe one of the guys, with a better memory, will chime in but...I seem to remember a recent post were the concensus was the Little Rec Tech was cheaply made and inferior to its big brothers. Help me out Gentlemen...JJ


----------



## ross77 (Oct 8, 2018)

You may be thinking of the Bullseye.

The Trailblazer is stainless, ceramic ignitor etc.  Same as the others just smaller.  The legs do fold up for portability.  

https://www.rectecgrills.com/size-up-your-grill/


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 8, 2018)

If you're looking for small, I have heard good things about the GMG Davy Crockett. There a few bad reviews but mostly good ones.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2018)

ross77 said:


> You may be thinking of the Bullseye.
> 
> The Trailblazer is stainless, ceramic ignitor etc.  Same as the others just smaller.  The legs do fold up for portability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colton Adams (Oct 8, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> If you're looking for small, I have heard good things about the GMG Davy Crockett. There a few bad reviews but mostly good ones.



I'm not necessarily looking for small...just something that won't break the bank. And the Trailblazer at $600 is what I'm comfortable going up to. It just seems as if people think RecTec is a great company and better than Traeger. Yoder is way out of my range. 

The GMG Davy Crockett seems like a good grill. But seems as if RecTec really stands by their products. But not sure it's worth the $600 price tag, especially as a first pellet grill. I've been reading up and everything for a few months now and just don't know what direction I should go.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 9, 2018)

If you just want to get your feet wet with pellet grill cooking, this grill would be hard to beat at the sale price.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ill-18ccfusmkprzdplltcfp/18ccfusmkprzdplltcfp


----------



## Colton Adams (Oct 9, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> If you just want to get your feet wet with pellet grill cooking, this grill would be hard to beat at the sale price.
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ill-18ccfusmkprzdplltcfp/18ccfusmkprzdplltcfp



I know people swear by Camp Chef. Looks like this may be an old model or exclusive to DSG. Would you say to go with this Camp Chef over a Rec Tec?


----------



## Colton Adams (Oct 9, 2018)

Is having a smoke stack really important?


----------



## ross77 (Oct 9, 2018)

I was in your shoes a couple years ago and decided to spend a little more money to get the pellet smoker I really wanted.  I prefer to just buy once and be done.

The Camp Chef is fine and many like them but you’re going to get a better controller, stainless steel and a ceramic ignitor with the RecTec.


----------



## Colton Adams (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks Ross. I'll probably go with the RecTec. Is a smoke stack essential? Read somewhere that people wouldn't buy the Trailblazer because it doesn't have a smoke stack.


----------



## ross77 (Oct 9, 2018)

The only issue would be rain possibly getting in during a cook but they sell stainless vents if you think it would be a concern.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Maybe one of the guys, with a better memory, will chime in but...I seem to remember a recent post were the concensus was the Little Rec Tech was cheaply made and inferior to its big brothers. Help me out Gentlemen...JJ



JJ is this the post you were referring:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rec-tec-bullseye-d-o-a.278290/

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes Chris, thanks. I did not realize they had two small portable smokers. I thought the Trailblazer was just tweaked, for the worst, and renamed ...JJ


----------



## garmp (Nov 5, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes Chris, thanks. I did not realize they had two small portable smokers. I thought the Trailblazer was just tweaked, for the worst, and renamed ...JJ



I have the Rec Tec Mini, which is the predecessor to the one the OP was thinking about and love it!!!! If trying to decide between it and a Pitboss or whatever, go the extra mile and get the Rec Tec.
I had mine about a year and a have and it started tripping the circuit breaker. Called Rec Tec and was told the ignitor rod was bad. They asked to verify my info, name, address, etc, and said they would send one out. Told me where to find the installation instructions and if I had any problem to call them back and they'd walk me through it.
I told them again that it was out of warranty and they still said no charge.
I said the only thing better than their product was their service!
For what it's worth.


----------



## cord (Nov 6, 2018)

Can you fit a whole brisket on a 340? I've looked around and can't seem to see a picture.


----------



## flexster (Jan 31, 2021)

Colton Adams said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with the RecTec Trailblazer RT-340? I'm looking to get my first pellet grill. I had been looking at a $299 Member's Mark Pellet Grill from Sam's Club but the reviews make it seem like it breaks very often.
> 
> $600 is really my limit. Is the RecTec Trailblazer the ONE I should be looking at and getting? Or is there something else out there that I should be looking at?


Yes just bought one and have used it twice.  Great grill and fabulous computer system.......set it to  your desired temperature and forget it.  Oh yes!  Better have pellets in it.  It will hold a good 20# of fuel.   Don't let it fool you there is a lot of cooking space in it.


----------



## flexster (Jan 31, 2021)

cord said:


> Can you fit a whole brisket on a 340? I've looked around and can't seem to see a picture.


Sure can.....go RT-340 Insider in FB and read a few posts.


----------

